# WINDSOR HAUNTING 2008: Pictures from haunt!



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Well... right around this time of year I start getting the itch again to start dabbling into more Halloween shannanigans... Unfortunately, the location I always use to host my haunt (my parents basement) will probably not be available this year due to renovations. This leaves my haunted house HOMELESS!

I'll have to try to figure something out but in the meantime, I thought I would post up some pictures from our last (and greatest) haunted house!

Enjoy:


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

CONT'D


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

CONT'D


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

CONT'D


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

CONCLUSION














































THE END!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, very nice. I love the skelly organist!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very very cool love how the cammo netting looks


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I like your Mad Scientist and the organ! Is that real or something you built?


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> I like your Mad Scientist and the organ! Is that real or something you built?


Is what real, the organ?

It was built from an old computer desk, keyboard and some foam pipe insulation/spray paint. Turned out really cool looking! Plus, we had a little stereo under the table playing pipe-organ music so it sounded real too!

Here's some pics while we were making it...




























...and the finished product:










It's funny how you can make something look good out of old junk...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

really nice work Ironside....hope you find a new location


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes, the organ. 
That's excellent!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

WOW..you did a great job I love so many scenes. The bone scene along with test tube lab and the Doctor Shivers scene was awesome.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Great pictures. Love the organ and the head and hands in chains above the body.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Great work and awesome photography no better and time than now as the weather turns warm to start trouble. It geting warm up there right?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Sounds like you need to get some car tents and put the driveway to better use.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice haunt and great pics! Keep up the good work!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> Sounds like you need to get some car tents and put the driveway to better use.


i agree time to look in craigs list or local paper for some used car tents, even if you just find the frames use tarps to cover them
But you have plenty of room out side ......... use it . heck i think you can add more


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

pyro said:


> i agree time to look in craigs list or local paper for some used car tents, even if you just find the frames use tarps to cover them
> But you have plenty of room out side ......... use it . heck i think you can add more


Yeeeah... i've always been hesitant about making an out-door haunt. Here in Canada you never know what kind of weather is going to get thrown at you so I was always afraid it would be rainy, cold or even snowy (that's happened a few times... thankfully it's never happened during my haunts). I also usually begin setting up in the summer time and slowly poke away at it until late September/October when we really kick things up to finish everything (have to wait for the new props to come out into the stores... plus we need scene-setter for a lot of displays).

I collect donations for the local Crime Stoppers so I work closely with their higher-ups... i've got their events coordinator looking for a new place for me to host my haunt so we'll see if he can come through for me.

Yeah, weather is JUST starting to "warm" up... and by warm I mean... 8-10ºC. Although, we DID have a few days that were around 17º-18ºC which I think is in the 50's or 60's?

It's too bad I can't keep a bit of the profit each year to re-coup my own costs... I spend somewhere in the neighbourhood of $3000-$5000 CDN to put on this haunted house every year, and any money I do collect gets sent off to Crime Stoppers.

It's a great cause, but man is it expensive!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Very nice haunt


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Job Ironside! Hope you find a new local for your haunt.:jol:
I know what you mean about outdoor haunting in with upredictable Canadian October weather!


----------



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

I was a homeless haunter myself in 2006 and 2007 after we lost the building we'd always used at the last minute. So even though I said I was taking a year off I got that itch and ended up framing up a haunt in my driveway and covering it. Darn thing kept getting bigger and bigger! I think it ended up being 130' long by 35' wide and used inside the structure and partial woods next to my property. It was a blast-it was so nice to not have to deal with city and fire codes!!!!!! Over 600 people lined up at one time to go thru it. We made our local news and newspaper all with something I just threw together to satisfy my haunt urge! I only used a few of my props and had enough left in my storage to build another haunt at the same time. 
In 2008 we got back into a large building, an empty department store and had a new sponsor and it got back to the "business" side. But I'll never forget the fun and ease we had in 06 and 07 with that yard haunt.....
Good luck to you scoring a new home and the pictures look GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Great use of lighting!!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Wow! Nice! I love the organ and the lighting looks awesome! You must have had a big turn out! Shame its so expensive! Hope you get your haunt re-located! Good luck and hope you post pics for this years halloween. 
On a side note for a minute when I read the "Windsor" in the title I thought of Windsor CT. Until I realized you were located in Canada.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Great work. Thanks for sharing the pics. You've got a lot of props and scenes going. Personally...I like the spider.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That organ is just fantastic! I love it - as well as all your other displays. They are great!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Your Haunt looks really great! And I can't believe how simple it was to make that organ! It looks just smashing all spookily lit and with the scene all set! Wow. Very creative!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice haunt the atmosphere was perfect.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Gotta say that is one of the best uses of scene setters that I have ever...well...seen. Really adds some dimension to your haunt. And I have to second the great lighting as well. Fantastic job and hope you find a new location (just so we get to see some more pics).


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

EXCELLENT NEWS!!!!

I bought a HOUSE!!! Best part is... it has an UNFINISHED BASEMENT! So not only am I finally growing up and moving out of the parents place, i'll also have my own blank canvass to construct my haunt on MY terms (and the wife's).

Only problem is, I don't take possession until Oct.1st so there wont be enough time to get a haunted house up and running for 2009 

I think what i'll do is a gigantic front yard haunt with my garage all decked out with my best props (so at night I can just shut the door and not worry about people stealing my stuff!)

This is exciting! Finally a permanent location for Windsor Haunting! Plus my house is 2800 sq. ft. total so that gives me approx 1400 sq.ft. to make my haunt downstairs! Should be a decent enough size. 

:jol:


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

sound like a plan. You can make props from now and then just move them in with you to added the finishing touches in the basement.


----------



## barnhaunter mike (Jun 22, 2009)

Your haunt is fantastic, and I am glad to hear you found a home (for you and the haunt)
Be glad you did not have to go the outdoor route. My haunt has always been outdoors, and it can pose such a challenge. I have had props and scenes destroyed by rain and wind. It adds so much to the planning and such.
I hope your first garage haunt goes well this year!


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 23, 2007)

Great news congrats on the new house. I got to try and get out there this year and check your haunt out. My haunt is always out side and the wind can be a pain but in the end it's all worth it.


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

very, very nice! Great Pics! :jol:


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

*HomeHaunt08*

These pictures are totally AWESOME! Wish I could rent you some space for this year!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! That's a really great set up. I hope you can find a place for it this year. Once again, great work!!


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

*I love the lighting!*

cool beans


----------



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

That haunt is awesome. Maybe instead of my yard I should do up my basement suite this year!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Looks very cool and like alot of fun!


----------

